# Need Taxidermist recommendation



## turnquij (Dec 3, 2004)

I am looking for a fantastic bird taxidermist, any recommendations?

Thanks you


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Birdman Studios


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

Last Flight Taxidermy...he is on the forum and does some great work. He is doing a wood duck for me now, he can do anything that you see on birdman studios

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Burke78 (Dec 16, 2010)

Travis at Last flight taxidermy! He did 3 pintails for me last year did a outstanding job!!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I would try Travis on west side. St Claire flats on east side is fantastic. My guy in northern mi just died so I'm no help there.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## flyfish (Dec 4, 2001)

Charlie Fanta Haslett Mi


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Joe segler he is around Ypsilanti 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Brooke11 (Sep 26, 2012)

I have birds down at nancarrows over by reese and just got a woody done at the trophy room at jays in clare. Both do a great job...


----------



## Mason87 (Oct 29, 2011)

Last flight taxidermy....did three of my birds and they all look good. PM me if you need a number


----------



## jackoffasaur (Oct 19, 2012)

Last flight is hit or miss on quality


----------



## triple-e (Nov 2, 2010)

Try randys racks and relics he does great work with birds

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Mason87 (Oct 29, 2011)

jackoffasaur said:


> Last flight is hit or miss on quality


 
Were they a good quality bird to begin with? I know he has showed me a few birds that people have brought in that belonged on the cleaning table.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Joe Segler. Two world titles for bird taxidermy! Worth your time just to walk through his shop! Take your birds because you'll want to leave them.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

If this is considered Spam, the mods can delete.. I do not have a bunch of my bird work uploaded, but here are some of my work on other game.. I believe you can see from the quality of my work and attention to detail, I would be able to exceed your expectations.. Feel free to shoot me a PM for a quote.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> If this is considered Spam, the mods can delete.. I do not have a bunch of my bird work uploaded, but here are some of my work on other game.. I believe you can see from the quality of my work and attention to detail, I would be able to exceed your expectations.. Feel free to shoot me a PM for a quote.


My stomach hurts from laughing so hard!!!

The polar bear looks like it just spent a week in Amsterdam.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Mason87 said:


> Were they a good quality bird to begin with? I know he has showed me a few birds that people have brought in that belonged on the cleaning table.


True story. Many birds that I have seen dropped off at taxidermy shops need a skilled surgeon with skin graphs and replacement feathers. A pile of crap with makeup is still a pile of crap.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Nice job Goose, those are beautiful.


----------



## jackoffasaur (Oct 19, 2012)

Mason87 said:


> Were they a good quality bird to begin with? I know he has showed me a few birds that people have brought in that belonged on the cleaning table.


Had nothing to do with the bird. Cut through the skin, beak missing color ot was half white and the head and neck are easy elongated. Buddies birds looks good I put mine in the stairwell to the basement. I've heard the same thing from other people. If you get lucky 200 well spent if not you got just that a 200 dollar duck mount. I sent my cackler to mid state in Midland going to see how that goes.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

William H Bonney said:


> Nice job Goose, those are beautiful.


Thank you, I just finished this up for the Whitefish Point Bird Observatory.... They had banded him 12 years prior at the point and than found him dead at the point.. They wanted a recreation to create awareness of their owl banding program.


----------



## Seadated (Jul 15, 2011)

zep02 said:


> Joe Segler. Two world titles for bird taxidermy! Worth your time just to walk through his shop! Take your birds because you'll want to leave them.


Joe is the best ive seen! I have a few fish with him right now.


----------

